# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα συγκεντρώσεων  2011

## thanmar78

ΕΤΗΣΙΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΕΩΝ 2011

Φίλες και Φίλοι, Το Δ.Σ. του συλλόγου μας ανακοινώνει σε όλα τα μέλη του καθώς και σε κάθε φίλο των καναρινιών και γενικά των πτηνών συντροφίας το ετήσιο προγραμμά συγκεντρώσεων του. Όλες οι ημερομηνίες των συγκεντρώσεων για το 2011 είναι ημέρα Κυριακή και θα γίνουν στην αίθουσα PRIVE στον 2ο όροφο του ΚΥΒΕ Περιστερίου επί της οδού Εθνάρχου Μακαρίου (Προέκταση Λένορμαν) στο Περιστέρι. Για το πρόγραμμα της κάθε συγκέντρωσης θα γίνεται έγκαιρη ενημέρωση εκ των προτέρων. Για περισότερες πληροφορίες παρακαλούμε όπως επιεκσεφθείτε το φόρουμ του συλλόγου στην ηλεκτρονική του διεύθηνση: http://www.askecanaries.gr/forum/ ή να επικοινωνήσουν στο τηλέφωνο: 6974-023301 κ. Νταρλαγιάννη

Το πρόγραμμα των συναντήσεων για το έτος 2011 διαμορφώνετε ως εξής:

Κυριακή 13 Μαρτίου 2011, Ώρα 11:30
Κυριακή 10 Απριλίου 2011, Ώρα 11:30
Κυριακή 15 Μαΐου 2011, Ώρα 11:30
Κυριακή 12 Ιουνίου 2011, Ώρα 11:30
Κυριακή 11 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011, Ώρα 11:30
Κυριακή 16 Οκτωβρίου 2011, Ώρα 11:30
Κυριακή 6 Νοεμβρίου 2011, Ώρα 11:30
Κυριακή 18 Δεκεμβρίου 2011, Ώρα 11:30

----------

